# Killington 11/4



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, I know it's a stretch, but figured I'd put it out there anyway. Doubt very much that Killington will have lifts running this Saturday, but regardless, I plan on being there for now. If lifts are running, great. If they aren't running, me an V will be hiking. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

*10/4?*



andyzee said:


> OK, I know it's a stretch, but figured I'd put it out there anyway. Doubt very much that Killington will have lifts running this Saturday, but regardless, I plan on being there for now. If lifts are running, great. If they aren't running, me an V will be hiking. Anyone else interested?



Opening on October 4 would be amazing! 

I agree that Saturday would be a stretch, but Sunday? Maybe...


----------



## roark (Oct 30, 2006)

Might want to change the date there time machine man.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

roark said:


> Might want to change the date there time machine man.


 

Watchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 30, 2006)

Sunday I'll be there if the lifts are spinning.  I have your cell Andy still.  I have  a condo meeting Sat. Only chance would be BW on Sat afternoon.  I have been planning on K for Sunday since the rumours stated weeked about the 5th opening weeks ago.  Lets hope.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Sunday I'll be there if the lifts are spinning. I have your cell Andy still. I have a condo meeting Sat. Only chance would be BW on Sat afternoon. I have been planning on K for Sunday since the rumours stated weeked about the 5th opening weeks ago. Lets hope.


 

I'd love to join you on Sunday, but have to be back in Jersey.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 30, 2006)

It will happen sometime.  I still plan on going if I can.


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm thinking about hiking for turns somewhere on Saturday and/or Sunday.  I need my fellow AZers to direct me to the best snow within 3.5 hours of Woodstock, CT though.



I am only here to mooch off the knowledge of others, after all.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about hiking for turns somewhere on Saturday and/or Sunday. I need my fellow AZers to direct me to the best snow within 3.5 hours of Woodstock, CT though.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only here to mooch off the knowledge of others, after all.


 
I would suggest you don't go to Killington. Hate to have you ruin another video


----------



## awf170 (Oct 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking about hiking for turns somewhere on Saturday and/or Sunday.  I need my fellow AZers to direct me to the best snow within 3.5 hours of Woodstock, CT though.
> 
> 
> 
> I am only here to mooch off the knowledge of others, after all.



Jay Peak on Sunday.  We could link up for the drive.


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I would suggest you don't go to Killington. Hate to have you ruin another video



I'm sure hemeant "be the star" instead of "ruin."





Jealousy, is a stinky cologne, Andy-

:dunce:


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Jay Peak on Sunday.  We could link up for the drive.



Hmm.... thinking about it.


That's a solid 5.5 hours and probably 1.5 tanks of gas though.  I usually have never considered that to be a day trip.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Should be hiking up K no later then 10


----------



## awf170 (Oct 30, 2006)

Marc said:


> Hmm.... thinking about it.
> 
> 
> That's a solid 5.5 hours and probably 1.5 tanks of gas though.  I usually have never considered that to be a day trip.



It is 1.5 tanks of gas if you do it the wrong way.  The right way is for you to drive to Manchester, then get a ride with me, then jam into Steve's car in St. Johnsbury for the last hour of the drive.  Seriously though, I wouldn't mind picking you up in Manchester and driving the rest of the way.  As long as I have someone to talk to I'm fine with driving, heck I even drove 6 hours by myself yesterday.


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2006)

awf170 said:


> It is 1.5 tanks of gas if you do it the wrong way.  The right way is for you to drive to Manchester, then get a ride with me, then jam into Steve's car in St. Johnsbury for the last hour of the drive.  Seriously though, I wouldn't mind picking you up in Manchester and driving the rest of the way.  As long as I have someone to talk to I'm fine with driving, heck I even drove 6 hours by myself yesterday.



Heh, alright, that would work, but a key part of your plan hasn't chimed in yet.  I wouldn't mind driving to St. Johnsbury either, but other than paying for his gas I don't know Steve has much reason to drive my stinky ass anywhere...

:dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

After looking at the link that Dork posted, Stowe isn't looking too bad either. 
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/s...d=1#post967114


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> After looking at the link that Dork posted, Stowe isn't looking too bad either.
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/s...d=1#post967114



But this weekend that stuff could be all gone...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> But this weekend that stuff could be all gone...


 
I'm sure riverc0il will give me crap for posting a forcast, but here you go, with the exception of today, don't look too bad. I plan on being in Killington Saturday, if things still look good in Stowe may take a ride up there. Otherwise, hoping Killington starts making snow tomorrow as planned.

*Today
Oct 31*
PM Showers*55°*/39°30% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*55°F*
http://www.weather.com/outlook/even...when=thisweek&attrib=WXSE&from=tenday_trigger 

*Wed
Nov 1*
Partly Cloudy*47°*/27°10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*47°F*

*Thu
Nov 2*





Partly Cloudy*44°*/26°10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*44°F*

*Fri
Nov 3*





Few Snow Showers*41°*/25°30% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*41°F*
Find the Deepest Snow
*Sat
Nov 4*





Few Snow Showers*38°*/25°30% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*38°F*

*Sun
Nov 5*





Partly Cloudy*38°*/25°


----------

